# 9/11: We Were Waiting For You At The Rainbow Bridge



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I saw this on the Alta Tollhaus blog and thought it was so appropriate to share today.

We watched "Hero Dogs Of 9/11" last night and saw different breeds of amazing dogs with one purpose....one goal......Find EM!

*WELCOME AT RAINBOW BRIDGE*

by Alexander Theodore, Bouvier, Fourth Year Resident

On the morning of September 11, 2001, there was an unprecedented amount of activity at the Rainbow Bridge. Decisions had to be made. They had to be made quickly. And, they were.
An issue, not often addressed here, is the fact that many residents really have no loved one for whom to wait. Think of the pups who lived and died in hideous puppy mills. No one on earth loved or protected them. What about the many who spent unhappy lives tied in backyards? And, the ones who were abused. Who are they to wait for?
We don’t talk about that much up here. We share our loved ones as they arrive, happy to do so. But we all know there is nothing like having your very own person who thinks you are the most special pup in the Heavens.
Last Tuesday morning a request rang out for pups not waiting for specific persons to volunteer for special assignment.. An eager, curious crowd surged excitedly forward, each pup wondering what the assignment would be.
They were told by a solemn voice that unexpectedly, all at once, over 4,000 loving people had left Earth long before they were ready. All the pups, as all pups do, felt the humans’ pain deep in their own hearts.
Without hearing more, there was a clamoring among them – “May I have one to comfort?” “I’ll take two, I have a big heart.” “I have been saving kisses forever.”
One after another they came forward begging for assignment. One cozy-looking fluffy pup hesitantly asked, “Are there any children coming? I would be very comforting for a child ’cause I’m soft and squishy and I always wanted to be hugged.” A group of Dalmatians came forward asking to meet the Firemen and be their friends. The larger working breeds offered to greet the Police Officers and make them feel at home. Little dogs volunteered to do what they do best, cuddle and kiss.
Dogs who on Earth had never had a kind word or a pat on the head, stepped forward and said, “I will love any human who needs love.”
Then all the dogs, wherever on Earth they originally came from, rushed to the Rainbow Bridge and stood waiting, overflowing with love to share – each tail wagging an American Flag.
(open picture below)


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

This made me cry. Beautiful little story. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Darn it... I thought I was done crying for the day


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I just hugged my Fur Baby's and cried!


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

What station was the hero dogs of 9/11 on? I'd like to see that.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

jafo220 said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> 
> What station was the hero dogs of 9/11 on? I'd like to see that.


Animal Planet. It was really wonderfully done. I'm sure they'll be airing it again at some point today.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

MiaMoo said:


> This made me cry. Beautiful little story.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ditto!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm totally copying this story to FB. Crying yet again.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

This made me cry! How beautiful!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> I'm totally copying this story to FB. Crying yet again.


I KNOW!!!! I just had to read it a third time and I still cried!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you for sharing that . I missed the moment of silence this morning and have been running all day. I had to wait till I could see to type as the tears came right away. beautiful story.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

More tears, dadgum it...

Thank you for that. It is such a lovely visual


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lost it when I got to the Dalmatians and the firemen.
If only all people were kind and loving.
If only...


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Today is the anniversary of a tragic, regretful, and avoidable loss of life. On every level.

Every year, I wonder: How will we conquer this deadly divide? 

I *am* convinced that there is a way to make our world Whole. I just can't see how  We are missing something. Something huge, yet ironically basic. Something fundamental to our continued existence. I pray we figure it out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Never Forget. :rip:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Just saw this thread. It's beautiful. OF course there are still tears running down my cheeks. And, I didn't think I had any left after watching the 911 Heros and Glory Dogs specials. Thank you for posting this.


----------

